# Lola - In Loving memory 2/27/2007 - 12/30/2019



## Titanium5 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've posted on here once or twice for Lola's medical issues.

My wife and I rescued Lola on March 3rd 2012. She came with a lot of issues that unfolded throughout the years but we took them all in strides to make her as comfortable as possible.

It finally came to a head just after Christmas and we had to make the toughest decision based on her quality of life. 

Lola left us on Dec 30th. We had 3 wonderful last days full of treats, going for rides, and watching movies on "her" couch.

The local vet came to our house, gave her a lot of treats, a strong relaxant and then we helped her across the bridge to join our other pets.

Here are some of my favorite pictures to share with the community.

Good Dog Lola. See you later our love.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss...RIP Lola!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ah, she looks like such a cool dog! my thoughts are with you... i too lost my boy over the holidays. it’s so tough but you have their spirit and memories that stay with you forever.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

how sad, even sending her off from the comfort of home. Glad that you were strong for her.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

So sorry for you. Sounds like you gave Lola a wonderful life and she gave you back her love. Remember the good times.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Gorgeous girl.


----------

